# Any recommendations for Hawaii?



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

We are actually on Oahu and I want to begin some formal training with my pup.


----------



## bigD103 (Oct 20, 2011)

i actually had the same question and the guy im talking to right now is named robert blok and they run the aloha schutzhund club out here. the email is [email protected]. apparently they meet every sunday and train but they don't show dogs or any of that, they just train working dogs.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

bigD103 said:


> i actually had the same question and the guy im talking to right now is named robert blok and they run the aloha schutzhund club out here. the email is [email protected]. apparently they meet every sunday and train but they don't show dogs or any of that, they just train working dogs.


I met up with them to check them out before I got my dog, but the timeframe they train doesn’t work with my schedule. I did give a call to see what else is available however. Thanks.


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know about trainers but watch the bigs. My nieces dog has been attacked by wild pigs on their farm near Captain Cook on the big island.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

bigD103 said:


> i actually had the same question and the guy im talking to right now is named robert blok and they run the aloha schutzhund club out here. the email is [email protected]. apparently they meet every sunday and train but they don't show dogs or any of that, they just train working dogs.


Robert Blok actually makes house calls. I will definitely recommend him to others. He is a great trainer with lots of experience. Results came quickly as he leaves you with homework and you contact him when you are ready for us sequent steps.


----------

